# fridge wont run on gas



## sno_fun (May 21, 2007)

Hi all hoping one of you will be able to give me some advice as i dont like playing with gas unless i have an idea what im doing. The pilot light wont ignite, the fridge works both on 240 and 12v so no probs there, the igniter sparks when its pushed but then it seems like it blows out, ive been told the jet prob needs cleaning, i had a look at it, there is a hatch pre cut to get in at it. Im wondering how to go about cleaning the jet, if i take off the gas feed pipe and blow some compressed up there is that enough to clean things out or is there another way to go about it.
Anly help is appreciated


----------



## mike800966 (May 1, 2005)

*FRidge prob*

Sorry to hear of the problem, which model is it? You say that it sems to blow out after the spark, that suggests that the pilot is lighting but wont stay on. Thats likely the thermocouple. The main burner will be larger, but it doesnt sound like your getting that far along the sequence!

Mike


----------



## sno_fun (May 21, 2007)

hi thanks for reply, havent got exact model to hand but is an electrolux, as far as i can c the pilot wont actually light altough there is gas coming along the line, id like to have a go at cleaning the jets and anything else that is possible to clean, just not sure where to start.


----------



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

Hi, we had the same problem so if it will help here is the link to the post and all the advice we got, Good Luck and I hope you get it sorted soon
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-16345-.html

Anne


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi

It would be good to know the model but in the meantime the gas burner on most Dometic three way fridges do not have a pilot ...so yours may have just one gas jet feeding a single burner.

Cleaning the jet and burner is not a difficult job ( the jet itself is delicate and needs careful cleaning...no poking it out ) , and I do my own about once a year but unless you feel competent to do it it may be best to leave it to a qualified service engineer .

There have been several threads about this here are some links found using the search:

Link 1 <
Link 2 <
Link 3 <

Mike


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

Hi 
There are a few questions i will ask before making some sugestions. Please excuse me if they seem a bit patronising. they are not meant to be but these type of fridges are sometimes never encountered unless you have been in a caravan or camper before. I will list in the most obvious first
1. Make sure the shut of tap hasnt been shut off. All appliances will have a shut off tap somewhere. if you dont know whwre your shut off taps are nows the time to find out. Dont wait till you have a problem. They are 1/4 turn taps probally with a red knob. they may be in banks of 2,3 4 or even more. When the gas is on the tap is in the same direction as the pipe and vica versa. If this is ok then proceed to the next chapter.

2. Are you aware that you have to hold the button in for 10-15 sconds after the pilot light has lit. This is a flame failure device so that it the burner blows out the gas will shut off. I would remove the access panel and then try it again whilst someone looks at the burner area. if its dark in the vicinity so much the better. Turn the control knob to light and push it in.now push the piezo igniter in repeatedy until the burner lights (or turn the electric ignitor on whichever you have) If the fridge is working OK you should see the burner glowing. If the burner isnt glowing make sure that you saw the sparker working. If you couldnt see it repeat the above sequence but try lighting the burner yourself with one of those long matches or a taper. if you still cant light it then either there is no gas getting to the burner or the jet is blocked.

If the burner lights but goes out when you release the knob try holding the knob in for longer say 30 secs. 45 sec, 1 min. if the burner lights but goes out no matter how long you hoold the knob in then the thermocouple has gone. the thermocouple is a long thin tube that runs from the gas valve (behind the knob where you turn the gas on) and runs to the burner and actually sits in the burner flame. Whenn the burner is on the heat from the flame acticates a switch to keep the gas valve open and if the burner goes out the thermocouple tip cools off and so shuts of the gas.

If you feel capable of diong it yourself the thermocouple just unbolts from the gas valve. It should cost £10 approx to replace.

the other and perhaps only other possibility is that the jet is blocked. the jet is got to by uncsrewing the screw that holds the burner in place (probally only one screw hold it in) remove the burner by pulling it forwad and the jet is basically a very small hole in a brass not (to look at) DONT POKE ANYTHING INTO THE JET. the bast way to clean is either by compressed air from a fot pump IN SITU (dont unscrew he jet). or alternativelt use a vacuum cleaner to suck the muck out. At the same time clean the burner to.
Put it back together and try again.

As long as you feel competent at basic DIY this is not too difficuly a job. More fiddly if you cant get at the burner.
Just remeber where everything came from and you should be OK.

hope this is of some help to you

Phill

ps excuse spelling. spellchecker not working on my machine


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Nice post Phil.... no worries about the spelling, it's the content that counts :lol: 

Next time someone asks this question, and I am sure there will be a next time, a link to your post will be at the top of my list :wink: 

Mike


----------



## teckie (Feb 25, 2007)

Thought I would just mention some of the most common problems with the gas side of caravan fridges that I have come across during my 30 odd years as a caravanner/Motorhomer... Problems getting the gas burner to light and stay on could be caused by a collection of water in a downward bend or crink in the gas supply pipe to the fridge from condensation inside the copper pipe thereby restricting a full flow of gas to the burner ! also the mesh gauge that covers the burner jet could be covered with specs of rust or soot that has fallen off the inside of the long flue tube of the fridge !. 2 things well worth checking I would say !.

Cheers 

Teckie


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

Our fridge is fine on elec and 12v and lights and runs on gas but is not efficient in that it does not get that cold. Any ideas what that might be??


stew


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi stew

If you read all the links in my post above ...you will get some clues ... it is most likely a build up of muck ( oily residue ) in the orifice of the jet ( injector if you prefer :wink: ) ... this may restrict the burner to half or less of its normal flame size and the fridge may stay cold but not freeze down efficiently.... as I said earlier to be on the safe side I clean mine every year when I do all the other habitation checks ( We rarely use a hook up so the gas is our prime power for the fridge)

Mike


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Here's a tip that I once heard and have not seen on here before.
If your fridge won't light after a change of bottle light the hob gas or similar. 

I was told that the bottles are filled in a Nitrogen atmosphere and Nitrogen lying in the bottle above the liquid/gas butane/propane will be expelled first, if the fridge is the only thing on the Nitrogen will take a long time to come through.

How true this is I don't know but when I had a van that relied on gas it seemed to work best if I had a cup of tea before lighting the fridge  .


----------



## sno_fun (May 21, 2007)

thanks for all the replies, i do like to have a go at things myself but i find its anys prudent to find out as much as you can before starting these jobs especially when gas is involved.

Thanks again to all


----------

